# Wow!!!!



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Jesse Broadwater captured his third consecutive NFAA National Outdoor Championship this week in Yankton SD in impressive fashion. Jesse's traveling partner Shane Wills finished 2nd giving Shane his best finish to date in the Outdoor Nationals . Jesse and Shane where joined in travel by Shane's girlfriend Corrine McKenzie who left a mark on the National Outdoor Championship herself by finishing a respectful third place in the Female Freestyle class. The most remarkable part of this story is Jesse, Shane and Corrine all shoot out of the same club, The CUMBERLAND BOWHUNTERS, in Western Maryland. The club is the home of field Archery's well known HillBilly Shoot. Is it coincidental or does the tuff HillBilly course make top archers.

Congratulations to Jesse, Shane and Corrine you make this Has Been and the other members of Cumberland Bowhunters proud.:cocktail::darkbeer:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Has Been with the reincarnation of the Hill Billy shoot. I am sure all the devoted participants that have attended the shoot the past few years can share in your excitement of accompishments of all the fellow competitors that participate at the Hill Billy. With the Hill Billy Shoot just a few weeks before the Nationals We are all humbled by witnessing these great archers all performing at the top of their game. In a relaxing atmosphere. I know I feel honored to be able to take part. Hang out, rub elbows with, break bread with so many past and present great archers that attend.

Comgradulations again to Jessie , Shane and Corrine.
I know some Randy needs to be included in that group. It is another great Maryland connection. He add greatly to the success of the Hill Billy.

Kudos again to Cumberland Bowhunters.
Home of the best archers America has to offer..........................


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

All Hail the HillBillies!

That's some mighty fine shooting Jesse!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Has Been with the reincarnation of the Hill Billy shoot. I am sure all the devoted participants that have attended the shoot the past few years can share in your excitement of accompishments of all the fellow competitors that participate at the Hill Billy. With the Hill Billy Shoot just a few weeks before the Nationals We are all humbled by witnessing these great archers all performing at the top of their game. In a relaxing atmosphere. I know I feel honored to be able to take part. Hang out, rub elbows with, break bread with so many past and present great archers that attend.
> 
> Comgradulations again to Jessie , Shane and Corrine.
> I know some Randy needs to be included in that group. It is another great Maryland connection. He add greatly to the success of the Hill Billy.
> ...


:set1_signs009:

Having shot with Shane and Hinkey in field events this summer in MD, having seen the shooting of Jesse and others at the Hill, I have to agree... the club nestled in the hills of Western MD sure has a way of turning out some awesome talent behind the string.. :thumb:

Congrats to all, including several other MD archers that placed among the top of their classes at the Nat's in Yankton. My hat is off to you all for outstanding performances this past week... :yo: :hail: :cheers:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Must be something in the water up there. HB you should be like a proud papa Congrats to all the winners on some excellent shooting!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Congrats to Jesse, Shane and Corrine. Awesome shooting by all three. Maybe I need to relocate to cumberland so I can get some of that magic hillbilly mojo. I'll see you guys indoors this winter.


----------



## MEM35202 (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratulations to Jesse, Shane, and Corrine. Excellent shooting.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> .
> I know some Randy needs to be included in that group. It is another great Maryland connection. He add greatly to the success of the Hill Billy.
> 
> Kudos again to Cumberland Bowhunters.
> Home of the best archers America has to offer..........................


Thanks Joe.

I should be ashamed for not mentioning Randy Hinkelman in that paragraph. Being so excited about the members doing so well I neglected to mention a great friend and even a greater archer. Randy is an ambassador to the success of the HillBilly Shoot. For those that are not in the know Randy organized and runs a novelty shoot Saturday evening on the weekend of the HillBilly Shoot. The novelty shoot has been a huge success and takes many hours of preparation to receive the amount of sponsors that Randy gets. Randy is a member of the Tuscarora Archers 80 miles east of the Cumberland Bowhunters club.

Let me share a few lines that contributes to Randy's success. Randy is already a great shot and a load bank of Archery knowledge but is never willing to settle with what he has. He goes out of his way to learn more and to become better. Randy has drove the 80 miles to Cumberland Bowhunters to practice just on a whim that he might find one more piece in his quest for perfection. Rather it be in phone conversation, practice or over dinner Randy is always seeking to fulfill his quest. I only wish I had half of the burning desire that drives Randy to be the best he can be.

*Congratulations to Randy Hinkelman (Hinkelmonster) on a repeat National Champion and Shooter of the Year.*


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners and especially Randy and Jesse for repeating in there respective classes:darkbeer:

Am I correct in the fact that Jesse was 1 bunny and 2 spots away fram a perfect score The man is a machine

The quantity of quality archers seems to grow every year also. There were some great scores put up

John


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Jesse has been way ahead of the game even at the age of ten. Whatever his insight on archery is, I think he has passed this knowledge on to Shane and his girlfriend, and maby even Hinkey.... Just my 2Cents worth...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Jesse has been way ahead of the game even at the age of ten. Whatever his insight on archery is, I think he has passed this knowledge on to Shane and his girlfriend, and maby even Hinkey.... Just my 2Cents worth...


I can honestly say this.. MD has a ton of talent. It begins with the senior archers that are helping to hand down the game. I've seen many a 'coach' step in and help an archer. I've had em help me on occasion. There are some great young shooters that are well coached. There's one that will soon emerge from his first season jitters. He has potential, we'll see. He is from AAA. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> Jesse Broadwater captured his third consecutive NFAA National Outdoor Championship this week in Yankton SD in impressive fashion. Jesse's traveling partner Shane Wills finished 2nd giving Shane his best finish to date in the Outdoor Nationals . Jesse and Shane where joined in travel by Shane's girlfriend Corrine McKenzie who left a mark on the National Outdoor Championship herself by finishing a respectful third place in the Female Freestyle class. The most remarkable part of this story is Jesse, Shane and Corrine all shoot out of the same club, The CUMBERLAND BOWHUNTERS, in Western Maryland. The club is the home of field Archery's well known HillBilly Shoot. Is it coincidental or does the tuff HillBilly course make top archers.
> 
> Congratulations to Jesse, Shane and Corrine you make this Has Been and the other members of Cumberland Bowhunters proud.:cocktail::darkbeer:


Yes...that is pretty amazing to have three shooters of that caliber from *ONE* club.  Congrats to all! 

No doubt...if you have the time and skill to master 'the Hill that Billy built'...you can shoot well anywhere. :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Let me "SPIN" this another way....................

All of the shooters that have been mentioned on this thread have decended directly or indirectly from the starter of this thread!!!!!

So a great thanks to HasBeen for helping, coaching, mentoring, and answering countless questions that have aided in mine and others success's!!!!

DarrinM also has had a hand directly or indirectly with these archers as well!!!


----------



## MEM35202 (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratulation Randy on your National Championship. Excellent week of shooting.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

JDES900X said:


> All Hail the HillBillies!
> 
> That's some mighty fine shooting Jesse!


lol.....that is definately ONE way of putting it....those hillbillies sure do know how to shoot:wink:

im sorry i didnt realize that corrine was shooting so well and finished so well

GREAT JOB CORRINE .....it aint just the hillbilies that are proud of you and your kind:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JDES900X said:


> All Hail the HillBillies!
> 
> That's some mighty fine shooting Jesse!


and we HillBillies fully expect to be graced with your presence next year.:wink:


----------



## Jesse (Mar 11, 2003)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks Brian, and everyone!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't know any of the great archers mentioned in this thread personally, but I can tell you from what I've seen of them in just being around, they are credits to the sport of archery not only in their scores, but in the way the conduct themselves. They're definitely playing at a level a few of the near greats that think they are above it all will never know or understand.


----------



## Juice Box Hero (Aug 3, 2005)

I was in the same group with Corrine 3 of the 5 days in Yankton - She was absolutely a joy to shoot with! Congrats Girl, you did Awsome!!! :star::star::star:

Thumbs up to the guys - keep pushin' towards perfection!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Squeege, you can hold your own on the field course. Lets get a game on next time you come south. Would love to hear about all your travelling experiances shooting this year.


----------

